# Permanon Platinum V Carpro Reload



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Not my video but none the less very interesting.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

only one winner there


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

no doubt user error...  :wall:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

heard permanon wasnt v good on the list of 2011's most disappointing products so much for 8 months protection, not lasted 8 days. I thought gtechniq used permanon in one of their products so whats the deal with it, does it or doesnt it work??


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

by 'interesting' you mean Reload lasted a week and Permanon didn't..

:thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Permanot's [email protected], my neighbour put it on his car, A week later we gave it a wash and it was all but gone. "nuff said" . Andy was sold on the "hype" at the time, not so sure he is now 3 weeks down the line and an unprotected car :thumb: 

as cuey said, musta been user error as usual :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have been telling everyone about Reload for all of this last year as its fantastic and it lasts longer than the video shows, try months. I did my parents cars back in the summer and the beading on them is still very stong. I also had Reload on my car and Caravan ( except the roof ) during a 2 week holiday where our pitch was under a massive Oak Tree that was constantly raining sap, you could feel it when outside, anyway the sap didnt stick to the car or caravan panels and all that was needed to wash the sap off was rain or a hosepipe with running water. The roof of the caravan still has sap stuck to it as it has set like concreate but no trace of it anywhere else. The other good thing with Reload is that you can use it on all of the outside of the car except tyres. On glass it acts like a rain repellant and plastics keep there colour and also shed water, even alloys stay cleaner for longer and are really easy to clean. Polishyourcar have it on offer for just over £12 but once you use the discount code its deliverd cheaper than other traders are selling it for


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> no doubt user error...  :wall:


Emmm...why did you even mention user error? 

Of course it will be


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> no doubt user error...  :wall:


Yep, obviously wasn't correct temperature/humidity/date/time/fecking DNA

:lol:


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Shinyvec said:


> I have been telling everyone about Reload for all of this last year as its fantastic and it lasts longer than the video shows, try months. I did my parents cars back in the summer and the beading on them is still very stong. I also had Reload on my car and Caravan ( except the roof ) during a 2 week holiday where our pitch was under a massive Oak Tree that was constantly raining sap, you could feel it when outside, anyway the sap didnt stick to the car or caravan panels and all that was needed to wash the sap off was rain or a hosepipe with running water. The roof of the caravan still has sap stuck to it as it has set like concreate but no trace of it anywhere else. The other good thing with Reload is that you can use it on all of the outside of the car except tyres. On glass it acts like a rain repellant and plastics keep there colour and also shed water, even alloys stay cleaner for longer and are really easy to clean. Polishyourcar have it on offer for just over £12 but once you use the discount code its deliverd cheaper than other traders are selling it for


I've been using reload quite a bit too. How do you apply it, are you applying it as you would a paste/spray wax I.e spray on buff in, let cure and buff off, or are you spraying and wiping off straight away?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Emmm...why did you even mention user error?
> 
> Of course it will be


yeah, and I keep going back to their you tube video and how easy and quick it is to use.... where can the user error possibly be I wonder?!?!?!?



:lol:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I tried the Permanon sample kit on a black Renault. I looked at a few threads on the items and followed the procedure, and although it's not the stuff for me I got a great result.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Not my video but none the less very interesting.
> 
> Reload vs Permanon time lapse.wmv - YouTube


Thanks for the bump on my video 

Here is the full review with that video as well as others. http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=234068&highlight=Review:+Carpro+reload



bmwman said:


> I've been using reload quite a bit too. How do you apply it, are you applying it as you would a paste/spray wax I.e spray on buff in, let cure and buff off, or are you spraying and wiping off straight away?


I buff off straight away.
See my link above for my methods of application. I have a section towards the end that lists my application tips.

I am loving Reload as well! Glass, paint, it works a treat on both and it loves to be applied over Cquartz! :argie:

As far as the Permanon goes it works great on wheels, wells, etc. But I haven't found it to last very long as you saw on the majority of the car. It's said that you aren't supposed to wash the car using soap the first two time after permanon but that is ridiculous for me personally...

Gtech C2 is said to be a version of permanon but application is very much different.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

bmwman said:


> I've been using reload quite a bit too. How do you apply it, are you applying it as you would a paste/spray wax I.e spray on buff in, let cure and buff off, or are you spraying and wiping off straight away?


I spray a little onto a MF Applicator and just coat the area and then wipe off with a quality Microfibre cloth but not a plush one and after just a few seconds as it almost dry then anyway and once I have done the car I then go round with a Plush Microfibre to catch anything missed and to buff up a bit. I do the same with my Caravan to.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> heard permanon wasnt v good on the list of 2011's most disappointing products so much for 8 months protection, not lasted 8 days. I thought gtechniq used permanon in one of their products so whats the deal with it, does it or doesnt it work??


Yeah C2


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

It also surprises me on how many members havent tried Reload as they are well and truly missing out


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Just ReLoad after Eraser...


DSC00078 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00073 by RussZS, on Flickr

Amazing spray sealant tbh - probably the best when all things are considered.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

That's the sort of vid we need to see more of, clear and obvious evidence of a product either working or not working.... Especially obvious when done as a 50/50 like that s you really see one side clearly working....

Shame as I've got some Permanon to try on a mates Focus, was hoping it would give him him 6+ months protection but may let him pick something else to use and I'll try the Permanon myself before using it on other cars....

Looks dead easy to apply, but then something like Last Touch would give similar beading to that after a week - Or AS Aqua Wax for that matter.... Makes you wonder what may be in these but I suspect it's heavily silicon based


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive just put some platinum on a car today along with another product to test. Have you guys that have used it only got a weeks protection from it ? Also Which of you have used the platinum one please?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

chillly said:


> Ive just put some platinum on a car today along with another product to test. Have you guys that have used it only got a weeks protection from it ? Also Which of you have used the platinum one please?


I used the one in the sample pack they were doing... not sure of the name now 

3 different cars, 3 different times and weather conditions, 3 different pairs of pants and t-shirts... all failed within 2 weeks...

One lasted less than 1 week, on a high daily usage car...

:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I used the one in the sample pack they were doing... not sure of the name now
> 
> 3 different cars, 3 different times and weather conditions, 3 different pairs of pants and t-shirts... all failed within 2 weeks...
> 
> ...


Cue which product lasted 2 weeks and which product lasted less than 1 week mate ? Ive had aircraft the blue colour one on my glass conservatory roof for 3 months now and its still working.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

chillly said:


> Cue which product lasted 2 weeks and which product lasted less than 1 week mate ? Ive had aircraft the blue colour one on my glass conservatory roof for 3 months now and its still working.


Sorry mate... I used the same product for all... the car supershine..

It was from the intro pack they done back in October

:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Sorry mate... I used the same product for all... the car supershine..
> 
> It was from the intro pack they done back in October
> 
> :thumb:


Cue ive put your post in the permanon section as it needs sorting hope thats ok with you mate?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

chillly said:


> Cue ive put your post in the permanon section as it needs sorting hope thats ok with you mate?


No probs....but I wouldn't worry about it, I'm an idiot and can't use it.. I have already been told that in no uncertain terms...  

It's at the very, very back of my detailing box now, I will never return to it, but, if it can help others who want to use it, then great...

But, not a product or range for me...

:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> No probs....but I wouldn't worry about it, I'm an idiot and can't use it.. I have already been told that in no uncertain terms...
> 
> It's at the very, very back of my detailing box now, I will never return to it, but, if it can help others who want to use it, then great...
> 
> ...


No probs mate like i say permanon need to be aware of it and fix it agreed:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Just ReLoad after Eraser...
> 
> 
> DSC00078 by RussZS, on Flickr
> ...


Lovely finish and again proof of how good Reload is. I wish I had a load of this as I would send samples to the unaware folk FOC to help them realise what they are missing


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I gave my Permanon car supershine away to a fellow Dw'r after using it once.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> I gave my Permanon car supershine away to a fellow Dw'r after using it once.


Your all heart SarahAnn:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thought this stuff was supposed to be great. Keep on hearing good things about this & C2. I Bought the Aircraft but sold it straight on.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Personally didnt think C2 was good infact was awful.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Personally didnt think C2 was good infact was awful.


It looks nice, but I've never got much durability out of it really. Z2 every time for me.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Durability of C2 has not quite lived up to what I was expecting. I personally expected more from Permanon after reading various things on here about it but never used it myself. Reload looks an interesting product though.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

i bought some reload a while back and in my limited experience i think its awsome, the cars have stayed cleaner and have a glassy/wet finish for longer .So easy to apply too.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't understand why Permanon say just wash car and apply. With every other product if you want good durability then you have to cleanse, clay and de tar!

If you slap some Permanon onto a std car then it's chances of lasting 8months must be minimal.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Personally didnt think C2 was good infact was awful.


is this the same as the permanon stuff then?

i didnt think anything of c2 either, lasted maybe a wash on my van, if that. ive had longer from autosmart reglaze!!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Are the people who have used it applying it neat or diluting it? I'd like to use it on my alloys and wheel arches if it's so easy to use but if it's only going to last a week or two I'm not going to bother.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (May 6, 2011)

Like the look of this Reload. I've had a bottle of C2 since last summer but have struggled to use it/put faith in it. Tried it on a small area (neat) and within a couple of weeks I was removing it (what was left of it??) and waxing the area.

Its not that I'm a wax over sealant type of person either, just that it did not react or perform as I had expected. Infact I've used Z8 alone after SRP on my mums car and I swear it was beading and sheeting for much longer, and thats not exatly a stand alone product. The footage of the Reload looks a lot more like it!! The kind of performace I want from these new sealants. Thanks for posting that! :thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Who's got this in stock then? How much will a 400ml bottle do?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Polishyourcar have it on offer at the moment for just over £12 +post and then use the DW1 code for some discount. I think the total was just over £14 deliverd I think and its the cheapest I have found anywhere.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

A 400ml bottle will last ages, I used 1 bottle last year and that was doing mine and the wifes cars, my Mum and Dads cars and our Caravan plus I have a habit of usualy putting it on the car after a wash almost all the time but that is just me and being bored and not the product failing


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Carpro Reload, Aquartz Reload, Cquartz Reload - are they all the same product?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes but the Americans seem to use the Aquartz name and the UK is Carpro Reload


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

impster said:


> Carpro Reload, Aquartz Reload, Cquartz Reload - are they all the same product?


Completely* NOT* the same product!!!! 
CarPro is the company name, Cquartz is coating brand, Reload is product brand
there is no connection between aquartz reload to our product , be aware!!!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Ooops that tells me, I thought they were. I have found though the Aquartz name seems to be in the US and not here so buy from the UK under the Carpro name then


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> Completely* NOT* the same product!!!!
> CarPro is the company name, Cquartz is coating brand, Reload is product brand
> there is no connection between aquartz reload to our product , be aware!!!


Aquartz bottle seems confusing same looking. Odd...


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Aquartz bottle seems confusing same looking. Odd...


Thats what I thought hence why I said they were the same, maybe thats a copycat version


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Aquartz bottle seems confusing same looking. Odd...


yes
since its cheap trying to copy our product in Korea
this is the actual bottle design we just changed now because of the resemble :
400ml bottle :










1Liter bottle:










also, small notice,, all our bottles of 1L are coming now with a cap and separate spray head supplied.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats a cracking new label Avi and it matches the Ceriglass and Corrector ? lables. When will these be in the UK and is the product the same or improved


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> yes
> since its cheap trying to copy our product in Korea
> this is the actual bottle design we just changed now because of the resemble :
> 400ml bottle :
> ...


Awesome. Please give those 1lit bottle to sold also in resellers like Shinearama. By the way. How it is possible that reload bond so tight with the paint without needing it wait to cure? Can I use it also under 10C degrees?
What about shelf life?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> Completely* NOT* the same product!!!!
> CarPro is the company name, Cquartz is coating brand, Reload is product brand
> there is no connection between aquartz reload to our product , be aware!!!


So why they sold CYC Aquartz Reload manufactured by Carpro??
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sample-sizes/aquartz-reload-spray-sealant-50ml/prod_783.html
What is true??


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Because Tim is very busy guy,
so he prefer to serve customers before updating his website 
something i cant control off.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Awesome. Please give those 1lit bottle to sold also in resellers like Shinearama. By the way. How it is possible that reload bond so tight with the paint without needing it wait to cure? Can I use it also under 10C degrees?
> What about shelf life?


the secret is in the chemical formulation.
better to use it above 10 deg. for better results.
shelf life , more than 1 year.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> yes
> since its cheap trying to copy our product in Korea
> this is the actual bottle design we just changed now because of the resemble :
> 
> also, small notice,, all our bottles of 1L are coming now with a cap and separate spray head supplied.


Can you explain little more of that. Because it looks like that you have sold your product also in Aquartz name? What this renamed policy means??


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

I've purchased this product from CYC http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/cquartz-reload-spray-sealant/prod_782.html

Is this carpro or the cheaper imitation?


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

sm81 said:


> So why they sold CYC Aquartz Reload manufactured by Carpro??
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sample-sizes/aquartz-reload-spray-sealant-50ml/prod_783.html
> What is true??


Just posted in another thread.



autoaesthetica said:


> What you are observing is some of "murky water" between a factory and brand in Korea and a "brand" or marketer in Cyprus and the remnants left over from accusations from both, to each other, about stealing the product.
> 
> Cliffs:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

bmwman said:


> I've purchased this product from CYC http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/cquartz-reload-spray-sealant/prod_782.html
> 
> Is this carpro or the cheaper imitation?


That is the one I have been using all the time and is the same one I recommend so you have bought correct and the seller only sells proper gear anyway. Now go and use it and enjoy :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

bmwman said:


> I've purchased this product from CYC http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/cquartz-reload-spray-sealant/prod_782.html
> 
> Is this carpro or the cheaper imitation?


It's CarPro Reload, we don't sell Permanon.


----------



## zas (May 6, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> heard permanon wasnt v good on the list of 2011's most disappointing products so much for 8 months protection, not lasted 8 days. I thought gtechniq used permanon in one of their products so whats the deal with it, does it or doesnt it work??


log on to Gtec home page click on sealants on the bottom of the page its mentioned manufactured by permanon.
And then check permanon home page they manufacture nano protection for every thing.


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Who's currently cheapest for reload?


----------

